# Ford focus ST engine detail before vs after



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

Gave the engine bay a clean, first clean in 3 years!
Cleaned with autoglym engine degreaser and dressers with autoglym vinyl and rubber









Uploaded with iPhone so pics may not work!


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

After image


----------



## J W (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice work look great


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

looks loads better mate. ned to do my st too. what did u rinse off with? always worried about electrics


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> looks loads better mate. ned to do my st too. what did u rinse off with? always worried about electrics


Used a paintbrush for cleaning and used a jet wash on a low setting to rinse off, started the engine before rinsing off to prevent water causing and problems and to evaporate.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

superscrub said:


> Used a paintbrush for cleaning and used a her wash on a low setting to rinse off, started the engine before rinsing off to prevent water causing and problems and to evaporate.


Cheers for that mate.
What's a her wash meant to be?


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Cheers for that mate.
> What's a her wash meant to be?


:lol: was suppose to say jet wash damn iPhone!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks much better


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

looking better :thumb:


----------



## Dcally (Apr 14, 2013)

Great work man will be detailing my st fully soon i hope


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top turnaround


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Did you run the engine as you were rinsing it? I would have thought this would be a really bad idea.


----------

